# Job Hunting Woes



## LDAILEY (Sep 6, 2011)

Obviously a waste of my time and energy, so after a year and no job to show for, and being rejected by employers and xtern sites as well, I'm DONE!!!  GOOD LUCK to all CPC-A's in your search for a job, hopefully your job search will yeild more than mine did.
LDAILEY signing off forever!!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 6, 2011)

Larry,

I'm also in HP, NC. Are you attending the local chapter meetings?  I attend various locations and I can tell you that they are great for networking.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 6, 2011)

I plan on attending assuming the storm doesn't get much worse.  Look forward to meeting you, also.  If I hear of anything, I'll certainly pass it on to you.  Always happy to help a fellow, hometown, coder!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 6, 2011)

Employed- I just sent out an email to a friend that works for HPRHS; inquiring about any openings. Do you want to chat via email?  I see that you've provided your email address.


----------



## Wanda Frazee (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hi Larry, don't give up!*

I got my foot in a door of an optometrist before I was certified and got certified during the following months (Feb 2010 was when I got the job). I basically started at a low pay rate in order to get hired but since I am experienced have gotten an increase.
My resume was quite a bit more elaborate as far as listed skills go and I can see where you might want to add a "skills section" such as "abstracting information from patient's records".
I am sure you can get more ideas from the other resumes on this site and then perhaps your resume would be more likely to get you in the door.
Good Luck, and hang in there.


----------

